

Starting up in Silicon Valley: Cheat Sheet for Foreign Entrepreneurs - jayadevan
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/how-to-startup-in-silicon-valley-297/

======
bluesmoon
Most of the points apply to entrepreneurs in the US as well. Personally, we
found that a California S-Corp worked while we were bootstrapping, and we
always had the option of converting to a C-Corp when required.

Also, don't forget to file your taxes. Corp taxes are due at a different time
than personal taxes.

